# Need some advice



## CoolBeans (Jun 20, 2011)

hey guys, im getting back into DJ and park riding after a couple years of nothing. There is a local pump track as well as dirt jumps opening soon and myself as well as a couple buddies have recently gotten back into riding. I have a 2007 (?) P.2 and im looking to spend some money on it to get it into fighting shape. I rode today and was less than happy with the bars/stem/grips and brake position. So Im looking for some advice on what i should look into to make this p2 lighter and keep it going strong. thanks.


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

How tall are you? If you are tall you would probably want a diffent rise out of your bar/stem combo than someone who is on the shorter side of the scale.

Grips really are kind of a personal preference type thing. 

Great you are back riding. :thumbsup:


----------



## CoolBeans (Jun 20, 2011)

Jason B. said:


> How tall are you? If you are tall you would probably want a diffent rise out of your bar/stem combo than someone who is on the shorter side of the scale.
> 
> Grips really are kind of a personal preference type thing.
> 
> Great you are back riding. :thumbsup:


im about 5'10" so yeah i think i will have to play with the bars and keep the stem a bit shorter? what bars should i look into?


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

CoolBeans said:


> im about 5'10" so yeah i think i will have to play with the bars and keep the stem a bit shorter? what bars should i look into?


nothing necessarily wrong with a 2007 specialized p2. except maybe convert to single speed if you want to ....

what exactly do you not like about it??


----------



## CoolBeans (Jun 20, 2011)

cmc4130 said:


> nothing necessarily wrong with a 2007 specialized p2. except maybe convert to single speed if you want to ....
> 
> what exactly do you not like about it??


the weight of it for one, and i think ive grown since ive had it, so im thinking transition temple lite stem, 2" answer pro taper risers, ditching the sole hydro's for a single rear BB7, and then no idea, thoughts?


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

CoolBeans said:


> the weight of it for one, and i think ive grown since ive had it, so im thinking transition temple lite stem, 2" answer pro taper risers, ditching the sole hydro's for a single rear BB7, and then no idea, thoughts?


you've 'grown' ? how old/tall are you? do you know what size the frame is? (i believe the 2007's may have come in S, M, and L)

the most noticeable way to drop weight off a bike for minimal cash is switching to light tires instead of heavy tires. the other most noticeable way (except expensive) is getting a light fork.

the X-Fusion Velvet-R fork, for example, is only 3.8 lbs. versus like 6.4 for the Marzocchi DJ2 that you have on there.









https://www.mtbr.com/trp_14_322_4crx.aspx


----------



## CoolBeans (Jun 20, 2011)

cmc4130 said:


> you've 'grown' ? how old/tall are you? do you know what size the frame is? (i believe the 2007's may have come in S, M, and L)
> 
> the most noticeable way to drop weight off a bike for minimal cash is switching to light tires instead of heavy tires. the other most noticeable way (except expensive) is getting a light fork.
> 
> the X-Fusion Velvet-R fork, for example, is only 3.8 lbs. versus like 6.4 for the Marzocchi DJ2 that you have on there.


im 23 now, i was 20 when i got then bike. so minimal growth, but the cockpit still feels off. ill take your advice and get some better tires for sure, and as for the fork i have nutted 3/8" axles, so getting a 15mm qr fork may not be in the budget. any other sub 4lb forks that would be good and accept bolted axles? also, since im replacign the fork and what not should i replace the headset too?


----------



## tootall (May 23, 2005)

CoolBeans said:


> im 23 now, i was 20 when i got then bike. so minimal growth, but the cockpit still feels off. ill take your advice and get some better tires for sure, and as for the fork i have nutted 3/8" axles, so getting a 15mm qr fork may not be in the budget. any other sub 4lb forks that would be good and accept bolted axles? also, since im replacign the fork and what not should i replace the headset too?


The X-Fusion Enix will accept a bolted axle. Looks to be a step below the Velvet but still under 4 lbs. It's hard to tell whether it'd actually be a good fork for Park/DJ or not though. The background picture is a guy busting a backflip on a DJ bike, but the description says "This cost effective XC fork still provides quality performance and great function on trail but at a more affordable price. So if your not trying to break the bank but your still trying to shred your favorite MTB trails, we recommend you give the Enix Series a try." This sounds more like it's intended for cross country trail riding than jumping.

http://www.xfusionshox.com/product.php?pa=14&pb=d4464e37e356b17a05c41c9f5e63c0e6


----------



## CoolBeans (Jun 20, 2011)

Andrew-FSR said:


> The X-Fusion Enix will accept a bolted axle. Looks to be a step below the Velvet but still under 4 lbs. It's hard to tell whether it'd actually be a good fork for Park/DJ or not though. The background picture is a guy busting a backflip on a DJ bike, but the description says "This cost effective XC fork still provides quality performance and great function on trail but at a more affordable price. So if your not trying to break the bank but your still trying to shred your favorite MTB trails, we recommend you give the Enix Series a try." This sounds more like it's intended for cross country trail riding than jumping.


im eh about that. id rather have bolted DJ/urban specific bolted axle. or is it just going to be easier to get a qr for my front?


----------



## tootall (May 23, 2005)

I believe that a QR dropout will accept either a wheel with a quick release or a bolted hub. The stock fork on your P2 is like that.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

You could also go with something like the Manitou Circus. 

However, in all honesty, if your current fork isn't broken, just ride it ! !


----------



## CoolBeans (Jun 20, 2011)

cmc4130 said:


> You could also go with something like the Manitou Circus.
> 
> However, in all honesty, if your current fork isn't broken, just ride it ! !


Thanks. Im really just trying to put the bike on a diet. But I think the fork will have to wait


----------



## False (Feb 18, 2011)

How much does it weigh? DJ bikes aren't exactly light usually. Mine weighs right at 30lbs.


----------



## CoolBeans (Jun 20, 2011)

mines right around 35 - 36 lbs. and it feels like a lot of that is in the rear.


----------



## False (Feb 18, 2011)

I would swap to singlespeed then get new wheels and tires. I just dropped 3 pounds with my new wheelset and tires, but I did switch from Revolutions and Holy Rollers.


----------



## CoolBeans (Jun 20, 2011)

False said:


> I would swap to singlespeed then get new wheels and tires. I just dropped 3 pounds with my new wheelset and tires, but I did switch from Revolutions and Holy Rollers.


thanks false, but i think i will be sticking with a geared bike as i like to ride it other places too.


----------

